# First time in a MAC f/s store



## Fataliya (Apr 17, 2009)

And I didn't want to leave. I went in with nothing on but MSFN. No eyebrows, or anything else. Annnd, I only had 1.5 hours of sleep so I probably looked like shit, but the ladies in there were VERY nice, and very helpful.

I'm assuming at this store location, depots aren't allowed, because she checked my B2M containers and opened them, and pressed her finger in the pan (I depotted and put an empty cheapy CS pan back in the container)...

Anyhow, here's my goods:

Shroom - Free, B2M
Sketch - Free, B2M
Patina - Free, B2M

I tried to pick some good all around colors that I could wear anytime, anyplace, any season. Hope I did good!!

Moon River GD Blush
Funtabulous D/G from DD
Subculture L/L
Creme D' Nude L/S
Strobe Liquid
Brush Cleaner 
MSFN in Light

Now all I need is the MSFs and Lemon Chiffon from SS, Bitter e/s, and Goldyrocks and Extra Amps (or is it up the amp??)....


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

great haulin.. and your nails are really gorgeous.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_great haulin.. and your nails are really gorgeous._

 
Thanks!! It means alot when I get compliments on them, because I bit them until I was about 23 or so. I used to bite them so far down they would bleed. *blush*


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooh, good stuff.  I wish there were a Pro Store near me...I'd prolly be even poorer than I am.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice haul!!! You should go back for Goldyrocks dazzleglass because it's gorgeous! Funtabulous looks so freakin' gorgeous!!! I'm going to get that whenever I get money.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 17, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy...


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 17, 2009)

great haul!!


----------



## choosychick (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice! Funtabulous is hawt!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy Moon River, its soooo gorgeous... I already bought a back up of it!


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Nice haul! Enjoy Moon River, its soooo gorgeous... I already bought a back up of it!_

 
Agreed! It's my go-to highlighter now (I don't wear it as blush).


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 21, 2009)

great haul! sounds like fun and yes its Extra Amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but up the amp is an even better name lol


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 21, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice haul. Way to pop your mac f/s cherry.


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on a wonderful haul.  Love the dazzleglass especially.


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

Hi! Do you have to have the product boxes to do B2Mac?


----------



## Fataliya (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursejan2* 

 
_Hi! Do you have to have the product boxes to do B2Mac? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, I didn't take any boxes and they took it all.


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Thanks!! It means alot when I get compliments on them, because I bit them until I was about 23 or so. I used to bite them so far down they would bleed. *blush*_

 





 how do you get them to be so nice nowadays? i want to know!!! my nails are weak and they peel no matter what strengtheners i use.


----------



## ABB113 (May 14, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 15, 2009)

Great haul!!  Enjoy your goodies!!


----------

